# Glenn's New Bait Caster



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

Here are a couple of pictures of my fishing buddy's new 6'6" Baitcaster. It is a FTU BSRT 66L blank, with new Fuji SK Grip and Butt, Fuji SK Split Reel Seat, Fuji Micro Guides Spiral Wrapped. The "Bling" between the handle and butt cap, is Drywall Tape wrapped in Red Metallic Thread. The Marbling is the Trilikes / Havens "West Coast Style Marbling" Technique.

:cheers:


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice rod real clean work i like the marbling


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's an awesome design!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

My all-time favorite blank! I've built at least six for my friends and myself...

Very nice build!


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, Tony, that is some nice work. Your buddy should be really pleased.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Design, Great work!!


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

nice art


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Very well done, looks like a killer


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the layouts and thread colors...well played sir. I build most of my rods with those Fuji surf guides...I like em!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Like them colors, nice job!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Very well done. Nice custom job.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes indeed that will work. man that is almost to purdy to fish with!! ROD ON!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Great build Tony! Really sharp...


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Guys for all of the nice complements...Glenn really liked when he hooked into his first Baffin Bay Trout on Thursday afternoon!!!


----------

